
Ask HN: What's the matter with delicious.com? - cryptos
After several owner changes it seems that delicious.com has a new owner. The service quality seems to lower since then (sporadic errors when adding a book mark), the design was uglified, the domain is del.ico.us again. And now the site is effectively unusable since days. Even the blog doesn&#x27;t work anymore. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.del.icio.us&#x2F;<p>All this is not professional. I&#x27;m worried about the future. Does anyone know what&#x27;s going on here? What bookmark service do you use and recommend?
======
midgetjones
It's well known, and I think the general response would be 'Pinboard'.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=pinboard&sort=byPopularity&pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=pinboard&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastYear&type=story)

